# Schwinn lil tiger



## Praster89 (Nov 24, 2019)

Got lucky and picked up this lil tiger today.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Cherry lil tiger!  Cool score. What's the story behind it?


----------



## Praster89 (Nov 25, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Cherry lil tiger!  Cool score. What's the story behind it?




didn’t really wanna brag again. But I won it off a raffle page called SRP on Facebook.. I won 3 bikes in the past week . It’s awesome but some people are starting to get annoyed and mad that I’m winning so much.. either way it’s an awesome bike and an awesome group!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 25, 2019)

But that's ok, if you win you win.  I just like reading about the stories of how people find bikes, or parts. I like the stories behind the finds.


----------



## 817Turo (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice Lil Tiger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

That’s grrrreat!


----------

